# Hospital Billing 99218 instead of MD?



## heatherwinters (Mar 12, 2009)

Patient was admitted to observation care and discharged same day, I was going to bil 99234-99236 code, I reviewed the hospital's abstract and noted that the hospital billed G0378 and a 99218.  When I asked the hospital's billing department why they used the 99218 code, they indicated to me that is the way the get paid for their time and for me to go ahead and submit my code.  How can they bill a 99218 if my doctor was the admitting MD and admission and discharge was same day?  Thoughts?


----------



## 1073358 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have not used these codes before as I am in specialty coding..but from what I know, they should not be using the 99218. I think you are 100% on the correct track with what you wanted to bill. 99218 clearly says its to be used by supervising physician.


----------



## 1073358 (Mar 12, 2009)

I would think about talking to the head of the hospital coding staff on that and if you get no where that makes any sense, I would talk to your compliance officer.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 13, 2009)

*Physician coding*

Facility coding and physician coding *DO* differ.

I'd just code my physician services as per the documentation, and not worry about what the hospital is doing. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

